
Meplazumab treats Covid-19 pneumonia in a clinical trial - ignoramous
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.21.20040691v1
======
credit_guy
This is great news. Although the study only had 28 subjects, the findings are
pretty strong. The article has not been peer-reviewed, so we should be
cautious about these findings.

This source [1] mentions some controversy about a claim in this article:

"The virus uses angiotensin converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) as its main route into
the host, but their claim that the viral spike protein – which binds ACE2 –
can also interact with CD147 is controversial."

[1] [https://www.bioworld.com/articles/433822-genentech-moves-
act...](https://www.bioworld.com/articles/433822-genentech-moves-actemra-into-
phase-iii-covid-19-trial)

